# FORD 3000 Serial number finding problem



## FORDSTEYR (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello to everyone! I'm from Turkey. We bought the ford 3000 some time ago and this tractor has only the serial number starting with B in the section behind the starter. I can't find the production number and others. Help please.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum FORDSTEYR. This will help with the location of the remaining numbers. 
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/2/5/259-ford-3000-photos.html

Clean the area carefully as not to damage the stamped numbers.


----------



## FORDSTEYR (Apr 16, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum FORDSTEYR. This will help with the location of the remaining numbers.
> http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/2/5/259-ford-3000-photos.html
> 
> Clean the area carefully as not to damage the stamped numbers.


Thanks for the reply, sir, I'll send you the photo of the location. I will also try to clean it.


----------



## FORDSTEYR (Apr 16, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum FORDSTEYR. This will help with the location of the remaining numbers.
> http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/2/5/259-ford-3000-photos.html
> 
> Clean the area carefully as not to damage the stamped numbers.


Sir, Can You See? I don't know, but it looks like this on the camera. There is nothing on the top except the serial number that starts with B. (The places where the production number should be are smooth) and please zoom.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Fordsteyr,
I read you serial number as B665307. Is that correct? Look for numbers in the same place on the other side of the engine/clutch housing


----------



## FORDSTEYR (Apr 16, 2020)

harry16 said:


> Fordsteyr,
> I read you serial number as B665307. Is that correct? Look for numbers in the same place on the other side of the engine/clutch housing


Yeah, that's correct. Where is the position of the clutch / engine housing, sir?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

It's the same place on the opposite side of the tractor.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

If you take a picture of the other side try putting some light on it so we can actually see something.


----------



## FORDSTEYR (Apr 16, 2020)

Ultradog said:


> If you take a picture of the other side try putting some light on it so we can actually see something.





harry16 said:


> It's the same place on the opposite side of the tractor.


There is a battery other side (accumulator)


----------



## FORDSTEYR (Apr 16, 2020)

But, i checked with flashlight, Didn't see the any number.


----------



## FORDSTEYR (Apr 16, 2020)

probably nobody has an idea. Thank you for the answers, my friends


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

If you can find the numbers, we can help translate them for you.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

This site shows where you should look for the numbers:
http://www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/rhcodes_serial.html


----------



## FORDSTEYR (Apr 16, 2020)

Hacke said:


> This site shows where you should look for the numbers:
> http://www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/rhcodes_serial.html


Dude, I can't access the production and model number.


----------



## FORDSTEYR (Apr 16, 2020)

EdF said:


> If you can find the numbers, we can help translate them for you.


Unfortunately I couldn't find it behind the starter dynamo.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Post #12 in the following thread shows a good example of the numbers that you are looking for.
*https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/ford-4100-fel-hydraulic-leak.44707/#post-313497*
The area needs the paint and dirt stripped from it, and then you need a picture with a good amount of light directed properly to enhance the numbers so that they can be seen. Try to avoid scraping the area with a metal scraper, as you could ruin the numbers and never be able to read them.
If all else fails, post a few pictures of the tractor so we can actually see it. Include photos with engine, transmission and such perhaps with stamped or cast numbers. Maybe then someone could help.


----------



## FORDSTEYR (Apr 16, 2020)

Transsmission C7NN 7006A







Back Axle Right C5NN-4012







Right Block C9NN-6015A


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have a read over here.
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/ford-3000-engine-production-codes.35036/


----------



## FORDSTEYR (Apr 16, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Have a read over here.
> https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/ford-3000-engine-production-codes.35036/


I read it sir, I think it's impossible to find the production number. I can't find the production time in any other way. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Michael Burdett (Jun 8, 2018)

FORDSTEYR said:


> Thanks for the reply, sir, I'll send you the photo of the location. I will also try to clean it.


----------



## Michael Burdett (Jun 8, 2018)

I am also having this problem. Appears that my Ford 3000 was made in England.


----------

